# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Boshnjakët, ilirë të sllavizuar?! - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

## Lisidon



----------


## Akuamarini

Muftija Muamer ef Zukorlić

Ne Boshnjaket nuk jemi as turqe e as sllav, ne jemi ilir.
nuk esht quajtur Rashka sipas historis sllave qe gjendet ne ket rajon, po Arsa, nuk esht qytet i sllave, por Arsa eshte  qytet ilir.

----------


## Akuamarini

ARKIVI - Me shqiptarët e Peshterit

----------


## Akuamarini

ARKIVI - Me Shqiptarët e Peshterit II 24.04.2017

----------


## Hylltar

Mos i ngaterroni boshnjaket me shqiptaret e sllavizuar te Sanxhakut sepse nuk ka kuptim. Boshnjaket e vertete - pra at qe jetojne ne Bosnje jane thjesht sllave, serbo-kroate te fese muslimane. Kurse keta ne Sanxhak jane shqiptare te dikurshem te sllavizuar linguistikisht.

----------

murik (10-08-2017)

----------


## Akuamarini

SANXHAKU TI BASHKOHET KOSOVËS

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjurmë Shqiptare - Shqiponjat e Sanxhakut në Serbi
Top Channel Albania
Publicerades den 22 sep. 2018
Një hulumtim i fortë, ndalimi nga policia serbe... Përse mbulohet egzistenca mijëra e mijëra shqiptarëve të Sanxhakut në Serbi? Si janë zhdukur varret e tyre? Gjurmët, të vërtetat, asimilimi... Sfida ndaj shtetit serb me simbolin e shqiponjës. Ndiqni videon e plotë të dokumentarit të Marin Memes

http://top-channel.tv/programe/gjurme...

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Sanxhaku nuk arriti të bëhej një nga republikat jugosllave - 1945. 

Ndryshe nga këshillat e tjera nacionalçlirimtare nacionale antifashiste, (ZAVNO - Këshilli Kombëtar Antifashist i Çlirimit Të Popullit të Sanxhakut) Sanxhaku nuk arriti të shndërrohej në një njësi federale, gjegjësisht në një republikë brenda Jugosllavisë së pasluftës.
Më 29 mars 1945 u shfuqizua Këshilli Nacional Antifashist i Popullit Çlirimtar të Sanxhakut.Ky këshill u krijua më 20 nëntor 1943 në Pljevlja (vendbanim që ndodhet në veri të Malit të Zi të sotëm, afër kufirit me Serbinë).
Ndryshe nga këshillat e tjera nacionalçlirimtare nacionale antifashiste,  Sanxhaku nuk arriti të shndërrohej në një njësi federale, gjegjësisht në një republikë brenda Jugosllavisë së pasluftës.
Kryetar i ZAVNO Sanxhakut ishte Sreten Vukosavljević, ndërsa tre nënkryetarë ishin Murad efendija Shećeragić, Dushan Ivović dhe Mirko Ćuković.
Është interesante se Sreten Vukosavljević dhe Mirko Ćuković nuk e miratuan shfuqizimin e Këshillit Nacional Antifashist të Çlirimit Popullor të Sanxhakut dhe nuk donin të merrnin pjesë në seancën e tij të fundit.Ata nuk e nënshkruan vendimin për shfuqizimin e tij, por e nënshkruan dy nënkryetarët e mbetur të përmendur: Murad efendija Sheqeragiq dhe Dushan Ivoviq. Pas heqjes së tij, zona mbi të cilën ishte kompetente ZAVNO Sanxhaku u nda midis Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi. https://povijest.hr/nadanasnjidan/uk...epublika-1945/

----------

